# Has Any One Tried Making The Ultimate DIY Vaporizer?



## jixan (Jun 15, 2011)

Here is the link?

http://www.mmj-graphics.com/Build_Ultimate_DIY_Vaporizer.html

What do you think?

Also this one, I am inclided to make use of both the resources.

http://tehvaporizer.blogspot.com/


----------



## Rotweiller (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi jixan, i`ve never tried a vaporizer before and they are bloody expensive over here in the UK to buy. This looks like a good little project to while away a few hours in the garden shed and when my 2 girls are ready  Happy Days  
Thanks for the links, they look really easy to follow, it just depends what temperature the soldering iron gets up too.
I think i`m going to look into this a little deeper and have a go


----------



## oakley1984 (Jul 3, 2011)

DO NOT MAKE THIS!
#1 its dangerous
#2 this is NOT a vaporizer at all.

a Real vaporizers heating element will NEVER come in contact with your material, vaporization is achived by boiling the thc, not slow roasting it on an element, this is mearly slowed combustion. dont be fooled by the long writeup... this is a BAD idea and quite simply dangerous to your house, and your body.


----------



## sheapdog420 (Jul 6, 2011)

I can understand how this might be dangerous to your home, but dangerous to your body? I mean, slow combustion of the weed is how most of us ingest marijuana. Besides vaporizers, edibles, and a variety of other means, the vast majority here use zig-zags, blunts, pipes, bongs, etc.. Combustion is the main process in order to inhale.


----------



## dbkick (Jul 9, 2011)

I smoke my high but would like a nice discrete one for rock concerts and such, something like that with no one to sue but yourself if theres a malfunction, I'm leaning towards an iolite myself, you could easily mimic using it like it was a cell phone and getting a nice rip.


----------



## Prefontaine (Jul 27, 2011)

big industrial heat gun + bong gotta hold it pretty far away or youll still roast it.


----------



## Zack Mason (Feb 2, 2016)

jixan said:


> Here is the link?
> 
> http://www.mmj-graphics.com/Build_Ultimate_DIY_Vaporizer.html
> 
> ...



Yes, I found a great one to build!
Found it at www.thevapecode.com


----------

